# Ping-Schwankungen seit Kabel-Deutschland



## henne121 (6. März 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich weiß, dass Kabel Deutschland ein polarisierendes Unternehmen ist und da auch schon viel zu geschrieben worden ist, jedoch habe ich mich bei meiner Recherche noch nicht wirklich in den Themen wiedergefunden.
Es ist so, dass ich vor Kurzem umgezogen bin und somit den Anbieter gewechselt habe. Das ging damals von EWE VDSL zu 32 k von Kabel Deutschland. In der alten Wohnung mit EWE gab es was den Ping angeht nie Probleme, war sogar außerordentlich gut.
Aktuell habe ich aber teilweise wirklich derbe Einbrüche. Ich spiele derzeit nur League of Legends und habe wenn es gut läuft einen Ping um die 50. Es kann dann aber auch abrupt zu nem Ping über 300 oder höher kommen.
Ich benutze denselben Router wie damals, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich jetzt bei Kabel-Deutschland ein von denen geliefertes Modem dazwischen schalten musste, da das Internet bei uns über ein Sateliten-TV Kabel verbunden ist.
Ich würde jetzt mal davon ausgehen, dass mein Router nicht das Problem ist, da er mit EWE in der alten Wohnung ja problemlos funktioniert hat. 
Also bleibt die Frage, warum rastet mein Ping ab und zu so aus ?
Die Speedtests werfen auch die Ergebnisse aus wie sie lustig sind, unterschiedliche Anbieter unterschiedliche Ergebnisse.
Das Problem mit den Uhrzeiten ist mir bekannt, Stichwort Netzauslastung.
Oder muss ich nur im Router was einstellen ?


MfG, henne121


----------



## BlueDragonLG (6. März 2013)

Hallo 

Wir haben auch Kabel Deutschland und wie du auf dem Foto siehst ist mein Ping genau so hoch 

Das ist aber bei Kabel Deutschland normal 

Wenn ich BF3 zocke habe ich einen Ping zwischen 30 - 300  aber es Stört nicht kann ja trotzdem Zocken  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henne121 (6. März 2013)

Schonmal gut zu hören, dass ich nicht alleine bin.

Aber störend finde ich es schon, wenn du mitten im Spielfluss eine getätigte Aktion erst 2-3 Sekunden später ausgeführt bekommst.
Es geht hier nur ums Spielen, aber wenn ich für etwas bezahle erwarte ich auch was.
Und solche Laggs können einem schon den Spaß verderben.


----------



## longtom (6. März 2013)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen ,habe seit Jahren DSL von Kabel Deutschland und mein Ping bewegt sich zwischen 21 - 35 in ausnahmefällen mal 80 aber mehr hab ich noch nie gesehen .


----------



## e4syyy (6. März 2013)

Ich hab auch Kabel Deutschland und IMMER Pings zwischen 8-15 bei *Deutschen* Servern. Schwankungen hab ich nie. (Einfamilienhaus Anschluss.)
Wenn du im Mietshaus wohnt und noch andere Kabel Deutschland haben, dann kann es zu problemen kommen, denn alle gehen über eine Leitung und teilen sich die Bandbreite. (Bei einem Kabel Deutschland DSL Anschluss. Andere Anbieter ausgenommen.)

Hatte allgemein noch nie probleme mit Kabel Deutschland die letzten 7 Jahre.


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2013)

Das hat was damit zu tun wie stark die Kabelleitung ausgelastet ist. Hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Wenn jetzt in deinem Haus, bzw. in deiner Straße sehr viele über den Verteile Kabel DSL haben, dann kommt das zu solchen Schwankungen. Das sind dann Lastspitzen, wenn viele gleichzeitig online sind. 

MfG


----------



## Septimus (6. März 2013)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Kabel Deutschland und IMMER Pings unter 10-15 bei *Deutschen* Server. Schwankungen hab ich nie. (Einfamilienhaus Anschluss.)
> Wenn du im Mietshaus wohnt und noch andere Kabel Deutschland haben, dann kann es zu problemen kommen, denn alle gehen über eine Leitung und teilen sich die Bandbreite.
> 
> Hatte allgemein noch nie probleme mit Kabel Deutschland die letzten 7 Jahre.



Das kann ich bestätigen, habe zwar erst seit 02/12 Internet über Kabeldeutschland aber mein Ping kam bis jetzt nie höher als 50. Standard ist bei mir 23 - 35 und ich lebe hier in einem Altbau Mehrfamilienhaus wo mehrere Mieter bei KD Internetkunden sind. Hab aber auch Brandneue Hardware in Form der Fritz!Box 6360 und nichts dazwischen. 
Meistens sind es die Umsonst Modems die solche Probleme verursachen, das hatte ich oft genug im Bekanntenkreis die auch Kunden bei KD sind. Da zahle ich lieber 5€ mehr im Monat für meine 100er Leitung und weiß was ich am Pc heraus bekomme. 

Am besten mal mit dem Kundendienst von KD sprechen ob sich da was machen lässt, ob du Nachträglich noch ne FB 6360 bekommen kannst. Dann hast nämlich wieder nur ein Gerät und nichts mehr dazwischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2013)

Ja, eventuell mal bei Media Markt solch eine Fritz Komplettbox kaufen, ausprobieren und bei Bedarf behalten. 
Aber eigentlich, es sei denn es handelt sich um einen Defekt, weiß ich nicht warum ein Modem die Latenz erhöht, vor allem wenn es so sporadisch ist?!

MfG


----------



## fear.de (6. März 2013)

Um mal den Klugscheißer raus hängen zu lassen:


DSL und Kabel Internet sind 2 komplett verschiedene Techniken


----------



## e4syyy (6. März 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Um mal den Klugscheißer raus hängen zu lassen:
> 
> 
> DSL und Kabel Internet sind 2 komplett verschiedene Techniken


 
"Das Internet von z. B. Arcor, Quäletom und co. gehen über das Telefonnetz und sind somit nicht so Fehleranfällig.

Das Internet von Kabeldeutschland geht über das TV Kabel vom  Kabelanschluss. Jedoch hat dies einen extremen Nachteil. Ein Kompletter  Wohnblock teilt sich eine Hauptleitung, jedes Wohnung im Haus teilt sich  eine Hausleitung. Wenn also am Haus eine Leitung von 100MBit  angeschlossen ist, und 10 Leute mit einer 50MBit Leitung im Haus  anfangen irgend etwas runterzuladen, so ist die Leitung in Null Komma  nichts sofort weg und du hast eine extrem schlechte Leitung.


  Da auch das Telefon von Kabeldeutschland über diese Leitung geht,  beeinflusst dies auch das Telefon. Wenn die Leitung komplett ausgelastet  ist, kannst du auch nicht mehr telefonieren."


----------



## robbe (6. März 2013)

Würde einfach mal nen Techniker vorbeikommen lassen, der die Leitung durch misst. Weiß nicht ob du zugriff aufs Modem hast, wenn ja kannste ja mal die Leitungsdaten hier posten.
Normal ist das auf jeden Fall nicht, selbst wenn dein Haus 30 Parteien hätte.
Wenn Hardware und Leitung in Ordnung sind, wäre die einzige andere Möglichkeit ein überlasteter Verteiler.



e4syyy schrieb:


> "Das Internet von z. B. Arcor, Quäletom und co. gehen über das Telefonnetz und sind somit nicht so Fehleranfällig.
> 
> Das Internet von Kabeldeutschland geht über das TV Kabel vom  Kabelanschluss. Jedoch hat dies einen extremen Nachteil. Ein Kompletter  Wohnblock teilt sich eine Hauptleitung, jedes Wohnung im Haus teilt sich  eine Hausleitung. Wenn also am Haus eine Leitung von 100MBit  angeschlossen ist, und 10 Leute mit einer 50MBit Leitung im Haus  anfangen irgend etwas runterzuladen, so ist die Leitung in Null Komma  nichts sofort weg und du hast eine extrem schlechte Leitung.
> 
> Da auch das Telefon von Kabeldeutschland über diese Leitung geht,  beeinflusst dies auch das Telefon. Wenn die Leitung komplett ausgelastet  ist, kannst du auch nicht mehr telefonieren."



Nur blöd, dass das so nicht ganz funktioniert.


----------



## Luni-Tune (6. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, eventuell mal bei Media Markt solch eine  Fritz Komplettbox kaufen, ausprobieren und bei Bedarf behalten.
> Aber  eigentlich, es sei denn es handelt sich um einen Defekt, weiß ich nicht  warum ein Modem die Latenz erhöht, vor allem wenn es so sporadisch  ist?!
> 
> MfG


 
Eine FRITZ!Box Cable bekommt man nicht im Handel, sondern nur von Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia. Außerdem werden die direkt vom Provider konfiguriert, was auch den Kauf einer gebrauchten über eBay sinnlos macht. Man kommt also nicht um die vom Provider gestellten Router herum.
Davon mal abgesehen, kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, daß die Schwankungen am Router liegen sollen. Kabel Internet ist eben ein Shared Medium, dessen Schwäche eben solche Schwankungen zu Stoßzeiten sind.

MfG


----------



## henne121 (6. März 2013)

Schonmal vielen Dank, dass das hier so ausgiebig diskutiert wird.
Ich befinde mich aktuell auf der Arbeit, werde aber, sobald ich zuhause bin, genaue Gerätedaten posten und auch mal im Modem schauen.

Allerdings glaube ich schon herauszuhören, dass ich mal besser bei der EWE geblieben wäre, die das Internet ja dann über DSl und nicht über Kabel, s.g. Shared Medium, anbieten, oder hab ich da was durcheinander gebracht ?

Edit: Ich wohne in einem 5 Parteien-Haus, von denen wir aber glaub ich die einzigen sind, die bei KD sind. Hinter unserem Haus liegt ein gleicher Komplex, von dem ich aber keine Informationen zu den Anbietern habe.
Unser Mehrparteienhaus liegt recht zentral in einer ~ 30000 Einwohner Stadt.


----------



## DaStash (6. März 2013)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Eine FRITZ!Box Cable bekommt man nicht im Handel, sondern nur von Kabel Deutschland oder Unitymedia. Außerdem werden die direkt vom Provider konfiguriert, was auch den Kauf einer gebrauchten über eBay sinnlos macht. Man kommt also nicht um die vom Provider gestellten Router herum.
> Davon mal abgesehen, kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, daß die Schwankungen am Router liegen sollen. Kabel Internet ist eben ein Shared Medium, dessen Schwäche eben solche Schwankungen zu Stoßzeiten sind.
> 
> MfG



Ah ok, gut zu wissen.

MfG


----------



## henne121 (6. März 2013)

Also hier meine Hardware:

von KD haben wir das Modem der Marke CDN, Model CH6640E bekommen, an das ich den Router

Linksys WRT54GL v1.1 angeschlossen habe.

WAs ihr für Daten ausm Router oder Modem braucht müsst ihr mir sagen, dann schau ich mal ob ich was finde.


----------



## robbe (6. März 2013)

henne121 schrieb:


> Also hier meine Hardware:
> 
> von KD haben wir das Modem der Marke CDN, Model CH6640E bekommen, an das ich den Router
> 
> ...



Geh mal ins Modem (IP müsste 192.168.100.1 sein, benutzername und passwort sollten beide "admin" sein)

Dann auf Cablemodem und Signals. Dann mach am besten mal ein screenshot von der ganzen Seite.


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. März 2013)

Hm das Modell kenn ich garnicht gut bin seit dem 1. September 2012 auch nicht mehr für die am fahren.
Leider wurde mein Zugang fürs iProv mittlerweile gesperrt. 
Sonst hätte ich eben selber schnell geschaut.

Aber wie der Vorposter schon sagte mach nen Screen von deinen werten.
Zusehen drauf sollte sein Upstream, Downstream, SNR und vielleicht noch die Frequenz worüber Up- und Downstream läuft.

Was du noch probieren kannst falls nicht schon gemacht den Rechner direkt am Modem zu stöpseln.

Zu der Sache mit vielen Usern an einem Strang.
Generell stimmt das ja aber hatte auch in einem 40WE Wohnhaus mit Baumstruktur gute Anschlüsse erstellt.
Download war meist bei 30k- 32k und bei 100k Gebieten mit 95k-100k.
Der Ping pendelte meist bei 20-40ms.

Hatte aber auch abundzu schlechte werde allerdings hatte das bisher immer ein Grund gehabt.
-Ingress auf der Leitung besonders oft und schwierig zu beseitigen bei großen Mehrfamilienhäusern und mit Baumstruktur
-Verstärker übersteuert/zu hoch angesteuert
-nicht zulässige Bauteile (alte Koaxverbindungen oder auch Lautsprecherkabel 2mal erlebt gehabt funktioniert garnicht oder richtig kacke )
-unzureichend geschirmtes Kabel
-falsche/knappe/schwankende Werte am Modem

Gibt noch mehr aber ich denke Poste vielleicht erstmal deine Werte.
Und dann schauen wa mal weiter.


----------



## robbe (7. März 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Hatte aber auch abundzu schlechte werde allerdings hatte das bisher immer ein Grund gehabt.
> -Ingress auf der Leitung besonders oft und schwierig zu beseitigen bei großen Mehrfamilienhäusern und mit Baumstruktur
> -Verstärker übersteuert/zu hoch angesteuert
> -nicht zulässige Bauteile (alte Koaxverbindungen oder auch Lautsprecherkabel 2mal erlebt gehabt funktioniert garnicht oder richtig kacke )
> ...



Das sind wohl die Störungsklassiker, besonders 





> -Ingress auf der Leitung besonders oft und schwierig zu beseitigen bei großen Mehrfamilienhäusern und mit *Baumstruktur*


 Der Alptraum jedes Technikers.


----------



## henne121 (7. März 2013)

Junge Junge, Modem und Router sind ja echt ne Wissenschaft für sich, allein schon die ganzen Begriffe.
Hab jetzt mal nen Screenshot gemacht. Hatte vorhin wieder derbe einbußen, bei League of Legends hat die Anzeige bei 250 aufgehört.
Wenn ihr noch mehr Daten braucht bitte mit Wegbeschreibung im Modem 
Ich hatte den Rechner auch schon direkt am Modem, aber ich brauche das WLAN über den Router und ich sehe nicht ein bei KD für WLAN für das Modem, das technisch dazu in der Lage wäre, jeden Monat extra was zu bezahlen.


----------



## robbe (7. März 2013)

Downstream Pegel von +9dBmV ist nicht ganz so pralle, sollte aber noch im Rahmen liegen.
Lass am besten mal einen Techniker kommen, der misst dir die Leitung durch. Die Modemdaten geben halt wirklich nur nen ganz groben Überblick.


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. März 2013)

So weit erstmal sehen die Werte gut aus Downstream könnte vielleicht noch nen Ticken weniger vertragen.
Aber es ist alles noch ok 73dBµV darf er maximal haben.



			
				henne121 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte den Rechner auch schon direkt am Modem, aber ich brauche das WLAN über den Router und ich sehe nicht ein bei KD für WLAN für das Modem, das technisch dazu in der Lage wäre, jeden Monat extra was zu bezahlen.


Tritt der Fehler denn da noch auf oder isser dann weg?
Bevor ich gleich mir ein weiter zurecht spinn was es sein könnte würde ich das noch gerne wissen.

Ansonst schonmal nen Tipp/Versuch vorweg versuchs mal mit einem anderen Kanal.
Du hast bei Frequenz einmal 594000000 und 602000000 stehen.
Es kann helfen die zu ändern musste aber leider selber schauen wie das geht.
Da ich das Modell nicht kenn weils ich es scheinbar nach meiner Zeit ist.

Aufjedenfall kannste die Frequenz um 8000000 (8MHz) Schritten verändern.
Wahrscheinlich nach unten hin 594, 586, 578 geht aber auch nicht beliebig oft.
Und nicht jede Frequenz funktioniert kommt aufs Gebiet an.
Wenn nichts mehr Funktioniert stellste die alten Werte ein.
Und manchmal musste auch vom Strom abnehmen.

Solltest du ihn länger suchen lassen stellt sich das Modem von alleine irgendwann wieder ein.
Da die normalerweise die Frequenz absuchen.

Effekt was das ganze hat du gehst auf einem anderen Kanal.
Da es passieren kann das der ein oder andere schon voll sitzt.
Beispiel Kunde beschwerte sich das er nur eine 4k Leitung am Abend hat.
Tags über aber seine 32k. Stellte ihm einfach die Frequenz um und zack volle Leistung da.
Und das laggen war auch verschwunden.

Allerdings kam das nicht so oft vor.
Naja versuchs erstmal und beobachte.


----------



## robbe (7. März 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> So weit erstmal sehen die Werte gut aus Downstream könnte vielleicht noch nen Ticken weniger vertragen.
> Aber es ist alles noch ok 73dBµV darf er maximal haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube fast nicht das er da selber was verstellen kann, allerdings kenn ich die Dinger auch nicht.

Sind 73dBµV bei KD wirklich noch in Ordnung? Find das extrem Grenzwertig.


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. März 2013)

73dBµV ist genau die Grenze wenn noch etwas mehr wird die Tage automatisch eine Störung bei KDG eintrudeln (manchmal ).
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist bei Downstream ein Wert zwischen 56 und 73 und Upstream bei 98 bis 110 laut KDG in Ordnung.
Selber hab ich es immer versucht alle Modems so auf 65 einzustellen und Upstream auf 104.
Damit falls die KDG an den Verteilerkästen an den Dämpfern rumspielt (die 6dB zu oder wegschalten) das Modem immer noch in Range bleibt.

Ich hab son bisschen das Gefühl die Anlage ist übersteuert.
Aber keine Ahnung wie die Verkabelung aussieht.
Welche Verstärker, Verteiler und Dose drinne ist.
Darum erstmal diesen versuch starten.
Und dann mal schauen wieviel dB die Dose nimmt und rückwärts rechnen.
Zumindest zum Teil Verteilung kann wahrscheinlich nicht berücksichtigt werden.
Da die meistens im Metallschrank verbaut sind zu gefühlte 70%.


----------



## henne121 (14. März 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich bin in den letzten Tagen aus Zeitgründen fast gar nicht am Rechner gewesen und dazu gekommen, die von euch vorgeschlagenen Überprüfungen zu tätigen. 
Andere Frage die sich mir stellt:
Ich habe gehört, dass Kabel Deutschland ein kurzfristiges Kündigungsrecht einräumt, sollte man als Neukunde nicht zufrieden sein. Witz ist, dass ich noch keine Vertragsunterlagen bekommen habe, aber egal, da werde ich bei der Kundenhotline anfragen.
Ich überlege stark wegen dieser Shared Medium "Kacke" den Anbieter zu wechseln, nur will ich natürlich nicht von einer Gammelleitung zur nächsten. 
Welcher Provider, oder welches Produkt, sollte ich also wählen um konstant ordentliche Leistung zu bekommen (ich bin kein Streamer oder Dauersauger, ich verlange nur ordentliche Alltagsleistung) ?

Edit: hatte gestern Abend von von ca. 18:30 bis 20:30 konstant nen Ping von 150+ bei League of Legends, eine Freude

Grüße


----------



## ZeroX360 (14. März 2013)

Normalerweise läuft das mit der KDG sehr gut meistens sind wirklich Fehler der Installation im Hause.
Selten isses die NE3 und so schlimm ist dieses Shared Medium meistens nicht.
Einfach erstmal ausprobieren wie beschrieben.

Ansonst andere Provider die über das Telefonnetz gehen sind alle gleich.
Wenn T-Com kacke ist wirds 1&1 auch sein. 
Läuft alles über dem selben Mist.
Der Service unterscheidet sich und der Preis.

Und wenn da auch nicht alles Pikobello ist haste das selbe Problem.
Nur halt teurer und weniger Leistung.


----------



## henne121 (14. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Dann werd ich die Wechselgedanken lassen, wenn es eh quasi dasselbe ist.
Naja, die Techniker, die das ganze installiert haben, waren mir zwar sympathisch, aber problemlos war das wirklich nicht.
Man hat unten im Keller bei den ganzen Zentralanschlüssen irgendwas rumgetüdelt und dann ein Satellitenfernsehkabel gefunden, das scheinbar als Reserve o.ä. gedacht ist. Dieses läuft von unten bis auf dne Dachboden. Das hat man angeschlossen und vom Dachboden durch die Decke das Kabel ins Büro gelegt. Internet funzt und ich war glücklich. Blöd war nur, dass das gesamte Haus 1 Tag lang kein TV hatte, weil irgendein Verteiler oder sowas, ich hab keine Ahnung, kaputt gegangen ist. War ein guter Einstand als neuer Nachbar.
Ich werde mal nach den Möglichkeiten schauen, die ihr mir genannt habt. 
Diese Ping-Schwankungen habe ich meißtens Abends zur Hauptnutzungszeit. Was und wie soll ich sowas dokumentieren, wenn es wieder auftaucht, um dem KD-Service mein Problem so gut wie möglich zu schildern und nachvollziehbar zu machen. 
Irgendwelche Screenshots von Speedtests machen oder im Modem nen Screenshot machen ?


----------



## ZeroX360 (14. März 2013)

Hm joa Modemwerte wären interessant wenn die zu stark schwanken ist da was faul.
So wie vielleicht Speedtest Dinger.
Ist zwar nicht Aussagekräftig aber son grober Überblick wäre nicht verkehrt.
Wenn du gerade Zeit hast kannste die Modemwerte ja mal abspeichern.
Da es ja jetzt eigentlich gut sein müssten?

So und mal zum Verständnis das Haus ist mit Satellit versorgt über eine Gemeinschaftsantenne oder wie?
Und du bist der einzige der einen KD-Anschluss hat seh ich das richtig?
Und an diesem "Reserve" Kabel hängste dran welches vom Keller bis zum Dachboden zu dir ins Büro geht?
Woran du alleine dran bist?!

Hm hm dann kannste vielleicht auch noch ein Foto von deinem Anschlusskabel machen welches von der Dose bis zum Modem geht.
Da ein Quick-F-Kabel auch schon tolle Fehler verursachen könnte.
Dazu kannste von deiner Dose auch noch ein Bildchen machen.
Haben die da eine neue Dose gesetzt oder irgendwie ne alte Dose genommen mit einem Express-Aufsatz?
Wenn nur Dose einfach die Verblendung abschrauben ansonst komplett.

Gefragt hatte ich auch mal wie das nun ausschaut wenn du direkt am Modem dich anschließt.
Ob der Fehler dann auch auftaucht mit der Ping Erhöhung.

...
Ferndiagnose ist echt doof stell ich gerade so fest. xD
Und für dich als Leihe bestimmt auch mühselig.


----------

